# Anyone try doing Fractal art?  Here's a free program



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

and I have tried my hand at it before.  It's really fun if you are artistic, or wanna be like me

apophysis.org is where you get the program, no trial period, 100% and here's a link showing things some have made:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...SH8KDogTs94D4Ag&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=728

long link as it's a google search result of fractals After I get one made, I'll post it. Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

The fun comes when you see how they are made I think.  It's mathmaticle somehow, which I haven't figured out at all.  But "behind" the scenes, you move and change the shape of lines (triangles).  It's bizarre really, but it's amazing however it works.  I'll show you a couple of pictures CeeCee.

This is called the editor, it is what you play with, move the lines/triangles around

This is what is made from the above triangles, weird I know, but some things people are able to make are just so amazing, like the flower one I love the best below:

Couldn't find the bronze colored one but one like this I would love to be able to make.  Takes lots of practice, and there are tutorials galore, step by step, really fun.  I'm not artistic at all, but with this, I can be Well I can have fun trying


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

it grabbed me for a time.  I got busy doing whatever else, but now I am playing with it again.  Let me know if you have questions on navigating the basics.  When you open the program, it doesn't automatically open the editor, so you have to click to open it  Can't make anything without the editor  Also, you don't have to start with their designs, you can start with an empty "canvas" and put in your own triangles Denise


----------



## That Guy (Feb 20, 2014)

The mathematical expressions of fractals are interesting.  When my son got his first computers so many, many, many moons ago, he loved just running a fractal program for hours at a time and watching the results.  Many beautiful and amazing fractals in nature.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> The mathematical expressions of fractals are interesting.  When my son got his first computers so many, many, many moons ago, he loved just running a fractal program for hours and a time and watching the results.  Many beautiful and amazing fractals in nature.



It can be fascinating for sure, it didn't hold me for long at a time, but I wanted to let folks know because it is just sort of a fun hobby.  Everything I do is free today, so I am always finding things online to do  Geesh, I know I may have messed up again in how I worded that, LOL!!  Denise


----------

